# Question



## Millslane (Mar 24, 2016)

anyone used qp USA?
They sound like a good source but it's better safe than sorry?

the little big guy!!


----------



## emcewen (Mar 24, 2016)

Better to go with labs that have several reviews and blood tests to back them up.  If you can't find them for QP don't bother imo.


----------

